# What temps can damage my camera



## 2jPhoto (Nov 5, 2019)

Brand New to photography. I just got a Canon M50 and I've been practicing. I have literally only taking my first couple hundred pictures many of which are duplicates.  I was trying to get pictures of the stars while I waited for the sunrise over the mountain so I can get pictures of that too. It was 32 degrees and colder the whole time and I was taking long exposure shots my camera was outside for about an hour.  it didn't really occur to me that exposing the camera to these temperatures can be bad. I guess my question is at what point should I warm it back up? I'm a huge noob go easy on me.  I've never owned a camera that wasn't part of my phone.  Also, bonus question!  I did back to back long exposure shots where my shutter was open for like 2 or 3 minutes and I took maybe a dozen shots like that.  It was between 30 and 33 degrees outside, no wind


----------



## RVT1K (Nov 5, 2019)

I really don't think that you need to be concerned, the electronics in the camera are typically rated for far greater temperature extremes. The one issue that you may have with cold is reduced battery life but I think it would have to be colder for that to be a real problem.  

What you should keep in mind is condensation when bringing you cool camera into a warm environment. 

After spending all night in my air-conditioned room, my camera fogged up as soon as I went outside on my first day in Cambodia. It happened one other time when I went to a indoor butterfly conservatory, too.


----------



## Original katomi (Nov 5, 2019)

Plenty of Silca gel and let the camera warm up slowly. When shooting in the cold put extra batts in an inside pocket to keep warm. You will get longer life out of batts if kept warm and swap them over when it starts to drop in power.


----------



## RVT1K (Nov 5, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> Plenty of Silca gel and let the camera warm up slowly. When shooting in the cold put extra batts in an inside pocket to keep warm. You will get longer life out of batts if kept warm and swap them over when it starts to drop in power.



I had to develop an elaborate warm-up strategy for the rest of my time there. Overnight, I would store my entire kit inside a cabinet in the bathroom and kept the door closed in the hopes of keeping it from reaching the temperature of my a/c'ed room. Then, in the morning, I moved the bag to the balcony of my room while I was getting ready for the day and eating breakfast. This allowed it to warm up slowly enough to prevent any more trouble.


----------



## Original katomi (Nov 5, 2019)

Sounds like you have it sorted, I take my kit from the 2nd bedroom which is cold to outside the I take it back to the room and pack my kit with silca gel.


----------



## RVT1K (Nov 5, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> Sounds like you have it sorted, I take my kit from the 2nd bedroom which is cold to outside the I take it back to the room and pack my kit with silca gel.



I like the silica gel idea and may look into that just for some extra insurance.


----------



## Soocom1 (Nov 5, 2019)

If you put it into a box and it is in space, then warmed up slowly, itll be fine. 
Leave it in a Black Mercedes in Qatar in Aug., and its done. 

rule of thumb, slow warm up no heat.


----------



## 2jPhoto (Nov 5, 2019)

Ty for the replies.  Sounds like it should be fine.  I will look into getting some desiccant packs to keep in my pack as well.  And I like the battery tips too.


----------



## Original katomi (Nov 6, 2019)

You are welcome, like most tips and tricks. Most are learnt from other photographers like here or the hard way.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Nov 6, 2019)

Also dont put it into a pot a boiling water.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Sep 4, 2020)

2jPhoto said:


> Brand New to photography. I just got a Canon M50 and I've been practicing. I have literally only taking my first couple hundred pictures many of which are duplicates.  I was trying to get pictures of the stars while I waited for the sunrise over the mountain so I can get pictures of that too. It was 32 degrees and colder the whole time and I was taking long exposure shots my camera was outside for about an hour.  it didn't really occur to me that exposing the camera to these temperatures can be bad. I guess my question is at what point should I warm it back up? I'm a huge noob go easy on me.  I've never owned a camera that wasn't part of my phone.  Also, bonus question!  I did back to back long exposure shots where my shutter was open for like 2 or 3 minutes and I took maybe a dozen shots like that.  It was between 30 and 33 degrees outside, no wind


 In your manual it should list the range of temps recommended for operation.  After nearly 20 years in the imaging business, industrial x-ray, 40c (104f) or 0 (zero) operating outside parameters was one of the most frequent call for the EE to diagnose and repair.  Read the manual!


----------



## Strodav (Sep 4, 2020)

I googled the specs for you camera.  Canon says operating environment of 0-40 degrees c  (32-104 f) less than 85% humidity.  That's the same spec for my Nikon D850 and I know I have used it at both below and above the specs for the last couple of years, and so far, no problems.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 4, 2020)

The OP ain't been on for 10 months.  I'd assume he's got it sussed.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 5, 2020)

Don't put in the freezer or in the boiler and you should be fine.......


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Cameras are generally designed to work properly in temperatures (F) from 0 to 120 degrees. Above that and you risk damage and below that and you risk battery failure. In the range you are working within, you should have no issues. Just don't keep it in your car in the baking sunlight.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Sep 17, 2020)

Strodav said:


> I googled the specs for you camera.  Canon says operating environment of 0-40 degrees c  (32-104 f) less than 85% humidity.  That's the same spec for my Nikon D850 and I know I have used it at both below and above the specs for the last couple of years, and so far, no problems.



Sometimes you win sometimes you lose.  The manufacturers are simply giving you guide lines.  I personally carried 2 
Nikon F's through nearly daily exposure to rain, heat, vibration (helicopter) and both still worked.  Both of course, totally mechanical.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Sep 17, 2020)

2jPhoto said:


> Brand New to photography. I just got a Canon M50 and I've been practicing. I have literally only taking my first couple hundred pictures many of which are duplicates.  I was trying to get pictures of the stars while I waited for the sunrise over the mountain so I can get pictures of that too. It was 32 degrees and colder the whole time and I was taking long exposure shots my camera was outside for about an hour.  it didn't really occur to me that exposing the camera to these temperatures can be bad. I guess my question is at what point should I warm it back up? I'm a huge noob go easy on me.  I've never owned a camera that wasn't part of my phone.  Also, bonus question!  I did back to back long exposure shots where my shutter was open for like 2 or 3 minutes and I took maybe a dozen shots like that.  It was between 30 and 33 degrees outside, no wind



I'm sure your rig will survive, no problem.  I do recommend carry spare battery in inside shirt pocket for warmth.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 18, 2020)

As was stated at the top of this page, this is an old thread.

We're photographers, not Necromancers.

Let the thread die.


----------

